# Massey Ferguson # 33 seed drill



## frankmartens8 (Nov 18, 2016)

Can anyone tell me where I could find new seed opener discs and knives for my MF 33 seed drill? It's quite old but in decent shape, just need to replace worn openers.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Been down this road myself for a collector. What I did was get the part numbers off the AGCO parts catalog: http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/PartsBooksN/Viewer/book.aspx?book=agco/651097

Then what the Massey dealer could not scare up in will-fits, I was able to get from www.agrisupply.com by getting close enough for Government Work parts. Looks good, works, and the collector is happy.

I do not believe the drill was actually built by Massey, but by International Harvester for Massey. I know I was able to scare up some IH seed boxes from a salvage yard that fit perfectly, and it looked like the dual openers and knives were the same but I had already found work arounds.


----------

